# Green dot master cards, sources?



## 420benny (Mar 11, 2009)

Where do you get these and are they really necessary? I am licensed with the state as a patient and a grower. Can't I use my own credit card and have seeds shipped to another address?


----------



## Waspfire (Mar 11, 2009)

walmart,walgreens,CVS,Eckerds and plenty of other places u can find them


----------



## 420benny (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks, but I found that not to be the case here. Walmart has Visa gift cards that do NOT work for buying seeds from Europe. Tried them with Attitude and mj-seeds.nl. The card says for USA only. Now I have 2 hundred dollars worth of gift cards I can't return and still no seeds.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 11, 2009)

just use the 200$ visa gift card to buy a 200$ green dot?


----------



## Waspfire (Mar 11, 2009)

there is the site for greendot bro just check where the nearest retailer for u is.And wierd ur walmart sells US only ones mine sells ones u can use to order anywhere and i just ordered from attitude with it, but i know walgreenes if u guys have those out where ur at sells them good luck. Just think on the cards u got u can use them as birthday gifts or christmas gifts 


replace the xx with tt
hxxps://www.greendotonline.com/Contents/Login.aspx


----------



## 420benny (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks Waspfire. There is one outlet 5 minutes away. Hopefully it will work.


----------



## 420benny (Mar 11, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> just use the 200$ visa gift card to buy a 200$ green dot?



No refunds on them. My wife said she would have no problem using them up. Isn't she nice?


----------



## Waspfire (Mar 11, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> No refunds on them. My wife said she would have no problem using them up. Isn't she nice?


 
i think he ment to take the gift cards u already bought and use them to buy the greendot ones u are looking to buy seeds with that way ur not out any more money for the new card


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 11, 2009)

^^^yup yup! uber anon 4pwn!


----------



## 420benny (Mar 11, 2009)

Walmart won't take back the visa cards. I checked out the green cards and you have to give out your real info anyway. I don't see much difference between using your own credit card and one of the green dot ones. If the site selling beans is secure, what's the big deal?


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 11, 2009)

there isnt really, unless you happen to wear a foil hat(mines under my desk).

do they check ID? Western union requires name address etc. its not checked.


----------



## 420benny (Mar 11, 2009)

Well I ordered from Attitude with my own card. Wish me luck. Gonna be a long week coming up waiting. I got some great beans for summer, well almost.


----------



## Codybear (Mar 12, 2009)

I ordered from attitude a couple of days ago with my own card.  Seemed safe enough to me.  I think it shows up on your bill as The attitude.


----------



## Waspfire (Mar 12, 2009)

yep shows up as attitude gifts or t-shirts i just put in a order also today wiht them ordered 10 auto AK-47,greenhouse Church,and world of seeds afghan kush plus there freebies 5 thai super skunk and 1 durban poison fem seed


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 12, 2009)

I've used my personal CC with NO problems. The only way you'd get busted is you are already under surveillance and they're building up evidence against you. The DEA/The Man has to first have a VIABLE reason plus a warrant. VISA/MASTERCARD does not want to lose any customers so they wouldn't go  about informing on their customers unless they really had to...aka mandatory warrant. Else DEA would be committing warrantless seizure of credit records and you'd have your whole case thrown out.   Go in Peace...Go With Green...


----------



## Weezy (Mar 22, 2009)

I've gotten a green dot card only to find it not what I wanted when ordering online...I find that going to a Simon mall and getting one of their gift cards is the best way to go when ordering online...


----------



## Smokewun (Mar 22, 2009)

Wal-mart has a pre-paid card and u dont gotta give ur info initally just load what u need on the temporary card.


----------



## 420benny (Mar 23, 2009)

Attitude wouldn't accept the Walmart gift card. It is written on it, for USA only.


----------



## ozman (Mar 29, 2009)

Ive been using the green dot cards for a while now with no problems from nobody.I have a pre paid debit card from walmart,it is a greendot member but with wal mart logo.
Their is a difference between pre paid debit cards and gift cards.

:lama::bolt::bolt::bolt:
Grow in Peace Young WeedHopper,



Oz


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 6, 2009)

I have used my cc ordering beans from attitude no problems  first order took 10 days 2nd order took 6 days. shows on billing as Attitude. I have also bought a visa card a wal mart and found out when I tried to order that it was good only in USA.:hubba:


----------



## 420benny (Apr 6, 2009)

When I looked at the instructions for the green dot card, it asked for as much info as my own bank does. So, I decided to just chance the order with my own card, and had  them shipped to a different name and address. Worked fine.


----------



## zipflip (Apr 10, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Thanks, but I found that not to be the case here. Walmart has Visa gift cards that do NOT work for buying seeds from Europe. Tried them with Attitude and mj-seeds.nl. The card says for USA only. Now I have 2 hundred dollars worth of gift cards I can't return and still no seeds.


same exact thing happened to me when i got one them cards and tried ordering some smoke ware from overseas somewhere. it kept sayin trasaction not allowed.
  it wouldnt even let me order drill bits off ebay from a seller from austrailia. lol  same f'n green dot card. they're worthless in my opinion after all the fees and wat have you u prolly only get 75% of every dollar u put on there if ur lucky .


----------



## ozman (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey zip sorry to hear about your problems with greendot.I have had had a greendot for over 3 years and spent over 250 bucks at different bean dealers with my greendot DEBIT card.
A true debit card works like a credit card,a gift is virtually worthless in this business,please learn the difference from a GIFT card and a DEBIT card.

Hope it helps somebody else to learn the differance.



ostpicsworthless:


:watchplant::bump::bump::bump::bolt::bolt::bolt:


----------



## Vegs (Apr 11, 2009)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I've used my personal CC with NO problems. The only way you'd get busted is you are already under surveillance and they're building up evidence against you. The DEA/The Man has to first have a VIABLE reason plus a warrant. VISA/MASTERCARD does not want to lose any customers so they wouldn't go about informing on their customers unless they really had to...aka mandatory warrant. Else DEA would be committing warrantless seizure of credit records and you'd have your whole case thrown out. Go in Peace...Go With Green...



Yup, but when they are gunnin' for ya you are toast anyways. Don't sweat it Benny...you are good to go. In other news...Attitude has nice shirts. HuHu =)


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 12, 2009)

what a wonderful wife you must have offering to use the vouchers ! in fact i think i will get some as well to see if my wife is as wonderful as yours ! as for the topic i can offer absolutly 0 input altogether cos down here in ROO land we have no green dot cards at all nor do we have walmart so all i can say is ... goodluck ! the mother in law will like you a bit more as well .. keep her in mind !


----------

